# Identify this 8MM Mauser



## Specknreds (Feb 6, 2009)

Please help me identify this mauser. I have been searching for a while and haven't been able to turn up anything. My grandfather brought it back from WWII and my dad learned to hunt with it and then passed it on to me.

It says: Fabricade Arms, La Coruna, 1956, 7.92


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 6, 2009)

here ya go, my son believes its a https://www.buymilsurp.com/spanish-m43-mauser-dated-1953-fabrica-de-arms-las-caruna-p-5492.html

does the stamp match yours in the pic?

if not join this site, https://www.gunandgame.com/forums/mosin-nagant/ and ask away, these guys are good :wink:


----------



## Specknreds (Feb 6, 2009)

That was fast. Thank you very much  That is the stamp. I guess that someone changed the stock and that through me off. I've never been able to find one that looks the same. Now I can research it further. Thanks again.


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 7, 2009)

no problem, it was my son he's 11 and a wwII buff already :shock:


----------



## Specknreds (Feb 7, 2009)

Tell your son thanks =D> He did more in five minutes than I've been able to in the past year.

We went to the range today and I just had to shoot it a couple of times. It out grouped every gun out there including AR15's and my own 30-06. At a 100 yards, I was shooting a 2" pattern OPEN SIGHTS.


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 8, 2009)

Thats awsome on the grouping, good'ol guns  

Love the history in them, I love collecting old Rugers 3 screw models


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 9, 2009)

very nice rifle, my buddy has one simular too it from ww2. theres no tellin what all that gun has seen


----------



## DocWatson (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm a little late to this party, but I found this on the gun & game site.

https://www.gunandgame.com/forums/mausers/37925-spanish-la-coruna-m43.html


----------



## Specknreds (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks Doc!


----------

